
3D mapping and accelerated super-res imaging of human genome w insitu sequencing - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41592-020-0890-0
======
bookofjoe
>New genome mapper is like 'upgrading from dial-up to fibre-optic'

[https://phys.org/news/2020-07-genome-mapper-dial-up-fibre-
op...](https://phys.org/news/2020-07-genome-mapper-dial-up-fibre-optic.html)

